# 2 Bass on one Lure at the same time



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

My partner and I were fishing for some large mouth when all of the sudden I hook something huge, I fight it for 20 seconds then It gets off, didn't even get to see it. I quickly Throw another cast, then bamm, Another huge fish, 20 seconds later, after a hard fight, to my surprize there are 2 LM Bass on my rattle trap. Both fish nice, one 2lb and the other about 3lbs. While fighting them I thought I had the new state record, they fought so hard together. I have never done this before, it was quite amazing.

Funny thing about this day is that I did it again 1 hour later in the same spot but both fish this time were about 1lb each.

I should have took a picture but I wanted to get them back in the water, they flopped of the hook on the bank, it would not have been the same as taking the pic of the actual hook set anyway.

May not have wacked the fish today but the experience is PRICELESS!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Must have been a heck of a feeding freenzy. Are the LM in pre spawn right now? Pretty cool thing to happen twice in one day!!


----------



## rdneibch (Apr 22, 2006)

i have had that happen quite a few times.uaually on a rattle trap.once last week on a flat a.i have noticed alot that when you have a fish on if you watch your bait there are other fish following too.i notice it mostly in the summer when they are schooling.crappie and smallmouth do this also.sometimes if you have a smallmouth on have your partner throw in right behind your bait and he will catch one too.


----------

